# Origin: EA kontert Steam mit eigener Rabattaktion - 50 Prozent Preisreduzierung



## MaxFalkenstern (18. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Origin: EA kontert Steam mit eigener Rabattaktion - 50 Prozent Preisreduzierung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Origin: EA kontert Steam mit eigener Rabattaktion - 50 Prozent Preisreduzierung


----------



## Blasterishere (18. Juli 2012)

Hmm hab ich nicht irgendwann mal gelesen "bei uns wird es keine preisnachlässe alla Steam geben, wir sind doch kein Ramschladen?"


----------



## TerraRyzing (18. Juli 2012)

In so einem Ramschladen kaufe ich nix.


----------



## mar1k (18. Juli 2012)

Also "extreme Rabatte" sehe ich da auch nicht, im Einzelhandel findet man das meiste zu dem Preis +/- paar €.


----------



## shippy74 (18. Juli 2012)

TerraRyzing schrieb:


> In so einem Ramschladen kaufe ich nix.



Äh ja und wo genau ist da nun der unterschied zu Steam? Muß man jetzt nicht versehen oder? Davon mal abgesehen  hab ich auch gelesen das sie so aktionen nicht machen wollten. Aber wie man sieht kann man sich bei EA nur auf eins verlassen, nämlich: Das jede Aussage die sie Treffen unglaubwürdig ist.


----------



## Viper0201 (18. Juli 2012)

Und der Unterschied zu Steam ist das es da Spiele gibt die auch was Wert sind.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juli 2012)

Holla die Waldfee, was für eine Riesenauswahl...


----------



## Hazard (18. Juli 2012)

Nein danke, EA, euren Schund will ich auch zum halben Preis nicht haben.


----------



## SwonVIP (18. Juli 2012)

Steam ist das Einzige und Richtige! euren Origin Dreck braucht kein Mensch!


----------



## Meckermann (18. Juli 2012)

Ich kaufe nichts, was Malware enthält. Dabei mache ich keinen Unterschied zwischen Origin oder dem Steam-Client.


----------



## Tyranidis (18. Juli 2012)

Wer von den Leuten, die hier über Origin herziehen, sind bei Steam unterwegs? Und wer kann mir jetzt den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Diensten erklären?


----------



## Leroo (18. Juli 2012)

EA ist süß...


----------



## McDrake (18. Juli 2012)

tyranidis schrieb:


> wer von den leuten, die hier über origin herziehen, sind bei steam unterwegs? Und wer kann mir jetzt den unterschied zwischen den beiden diensten erklären?


ea=gaaanz böse!!!!

:p


----------



## Darknomis806 (18. Juli 2012)

Kontert?! HAHAHA 

Das Angebot bei Steam ist deutlich besser und hat viel mehr Games


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juli 2012)

Tyranidis schrieb:


> Wer von den Leuten, die hier über Origin herziehen, sind bei Steam unterwegs? Und wer kann mir jetzt den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Diensten erklären?


 
Ich empfehle dir hier bei diesem Link mal Post 25 von Worrel durchzulesen, der beschreibt die Punkte schon sehr gut: http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...kunden-nur-die-wahl-lassen-2.html#post9481138


----------



## MChief0815 (18. Juli 2012)

Tyranidis schrieb:


> Wer von den Leuten, die hier über Origin herziehen, sind bei Steam unterwegs? Und wer kann mir jetzt den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Diensten erklären?


 
Außer dass Steam um einiges ausgereifter ist als Origin, ist Origin nur ein einziger Kopiershutz. Der Shop ist schlechter und bietet weniger. Freunde in Origin sind nicht gleich Freunde im Spiel (beziehe mich da jetzt auf Battlefield). Das Ding ist derzeit ein einziges Geschwür.

@Topic: Hatte EA nicht noch vor kurzem gesagt, bei Origin werden keine Spiele zu Ramschpreisen rausgehauen? Genau...


----------



## Sajonara-Nightman (18. Juli 2012)

Sagte Origin nicht das es sowas bei denen nicht geben wird? Lachhaft, der Dienst und EA an sich.


----------



## McDrake (18. Juli 2012)

Was mir gerade auffällt bei dieser Aktion:
Zumindest in der Schweiz gibts für den Retail eine EA-Aktion (bis Ende Monat?)
Die Rabatte bewegen sich in dem Rahmen der Onlineaktion.

Ich nehm an, dass es da irgendwo ein Zusammenhang gibt.
Kann ja nicht sein, dass ihre Titel im normalen Verkauf günstiger sind, als im Onlinestore.


----------



## Fresh1981 (18. Juli 2012)

Naja irgendwie muss EA sein angekraztes Image aufbessern aber ich glaube da hat man in der Vergangenheit zu viele Fehler gemacht.
@Meckermann: Also spielst du praktisch garnicht. Denn so ziemlich jedes Spiel verlangt nach Steam oder leider Gottes auch Origin.


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Juli 2012)

EA sagte, es wird keine Rabattaktionen von 75% und mehr auf aktuelle Preise wie bei Steam geben. Aber ist irgendwie lustig, erst wird sich beschwert das die Spiele viel zu teuer im Vergleich zu Steam sind und wenn dann solche Rabatte kommen auch. 

Aber das mit dem zu geringen Angebot stimmt, da sollte EA eindeutig etwas dagegen unternehmen.


----------



## Tyranidis (18. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir hier bei diesem Link mal Post 25 von Worrel durchzulesen, der beschreibt die Punkte schon sehr gut: http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...kunden-nur-die-wahl-lassen-2.html#post9481138


 
Habe ich mir durchgelesen. Jeder dieser Punkte ist argumentativ widerlegbar, subjektiv oder zumindest strittig. Bis auf Punkt 5 überzeugt mich das in keinster Weise. Bei Punkt 5 würde ich Worrel zumindest teilweise Recht geben. Allerdings ist mir kein EA Spiel bekannt, dass ich heute nicht spielen kann, weil der Service eingestellt wurde.

@Fresh1981:
Meintest du mich mit Meckermann? Falls ja, dann will ich hiermit deine Aussage bestätigen, dass ich kein Spiel spiele, welches irgendein Accountbindungs-Zusatzprogramm voraussetzt. Sämtliche MMOs natürlich mit eingeschlossen.


----------



## KrischanLP (18. Juli 2012)

Versuch mal Fifa 10 online zu spielen...
Die schalten die Spiele immer nach ca. 2 Jahren ab um dich zum Kauf der neuesten Fifa Version zu animieren.


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Juli 2012)

KrischanLP schrieb:


> Versuch mal Fifa 10 online zu spielen...
> Die schalten die Spiele immer nach ca. 2 Jahren ab um dich zum Kauf der neuesten Fifa Version zu animieren.


Sind für die Sportspiele aber nicht EA Sports verantwortlich? Von denen habe ich seit 2001 nichts mehr gekauft, als die für ein Spiel den Patch von der Seite genommen haben, weil der Nachfolger veröffentlicht wurde.


----------



## Meckermann (18. Juli 2012)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> @Meckermann: Also spielst du praktisch garnicht. Denn so ziemlich jedes Spiel verlangt nach Steam oder leider Gottes auch Origin.


 
Ich habe auf jeden Fall mehr Spiele, als Zeit sie zu spielen. Daran sind die Humble Indie Bundles natürlich nicht unschuldig, aber selbst ohne die gäbe es noch genug zu tun. Versuche seit einem Jahr Zeit zu finden endlich mal Kings Bounty zu spielen, aber immer kommt was dazwischen. Und dann gibt es ja auch ständig Neues, was interessant erscheint. Rayman Origins z.B. wenn ich bei GoG in den Katalog gucke, könnte ich für die nächsten 3 Jahre einkaufen...


----------



## shippy74 (18. Juli 2012)

Immer lustig das manche meinen man könnte nichts Spielen wenn man kein Origin oder Steam nutzen will. Aber ich denke das liegt daran das sich die Leute nur mit diesen "Hype" Games beschäftigen und billigere Spiele gleich als schlecht ansehen.


----------



## Fresh1981 (18. Juli 2012)

@Meckermann: Ich würde dir definitiv Rayman empfehlen habe es auch. Das macht zu zweit richtig Spass aber mehr sollten es dann auh nicht sein sonst wird es zu unübersichtlich.


----------



## groening (18. Juli 2012)

Interessant finde ich das Dead Space 2 aktuell auf Steam 7,49€ und auf der eigenen origin plattform 14,99€ kostet


----------



## Dentagad (18. Juli 2012)

Hazard schrieb:


> Nein danke, EA, euren Schund will ich auch zum halben Preis nicht haben.


 
So isset
Können sie sich sparen.


----------



## scherzeking (18. Juli 2012)

groening schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich das Dead Space 2 aktuell  auf Steam 7,49€ und auf der eigenen origin plattform 14,99€  kostet


 
Richtig! Deswegen kann von "Kontern" keine Rede sein...


----------



## Peter Bathge (18. Juli 2012)

Bin ich ein schlechter Mensch, weil mich 50%-Rabatte nicht mal mehr mit der Wimper zucken lassen? Ich bin da wohl von Steam verwöhnt - ob das eine gute Sache ist, sei dahingestellt. Mein Portemonnaie findet es auf jeden Fall gut 

P.S: Ob Origin oder Steam, das ist mir persönlich egal. Ich spiele immer noch um der Spiele willen, was juckt mich da irgendeine Online-Kopierschutz-Plattform?


----------



## Bl00dy3y3 (18. Juli 2012)

Auf alles einfach 50% Rabatt machen ist langweilig, solche Speed-Aktionen bei Steam machen erst richtig laune ^^
Und die eine Meldung von Origin und wir machen keine Rabatte ist mir auch sofort eingefallen.


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (18. Juli 2012)

Nur dumm, dass sowohl Crysis 2 als auch Deadspace 2 (auch hier gab es den "Fehler", dass es bei Steam auch in D-Land erstehbar war) bereits deutlich billiger im Steam-Sale gab.

Der Rest der Titel ist, wie der Name schon sagt, an Origin gebunden. Steam bietet mir die wesentlich bessere Auswahl, mehr als eine Online-Plattform kommt mir nicht auf den PC. Steam war früher da, Pech für Origin. Und bis auf Battlefield 3 haben sie eh nichts im Angebot, was herausragend wäre.

Lustig empfinde ich persönlich, dass aus der "Geiz ist geil"-Haltung wohl eine "Rabatte sind unethisch"-Haltung geworden ist. Sowas gibt es wohl auch nur in Deutschland, dass man sich über Sonderangebote (2x im Jahr) noch aufregt.

Ich find´s gut, mein Geldbeutel auch.


----------



## Bonc (18. Juli 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Bin ich ein schlechter Mensch, weil mich 50%-Rabatte nicht mal mehr mit der Wimper zucken lassen? Ich bin da wohl von Steam verwöhnt - ob das eine gute Sache ist, sei dahingestellt. Mein Portemonnaie findet es auf jeden Fall gut
> 
> P.S: Ob Origin oder Steam, das ist mir persönlich egal. Ich spiele immer noch um der Spiele willen, was juckt mich da irgendeine Online-Kopierschutz-Plattform?


 

Richtig


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (18. Juli 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> P.S: Ob Origin oder Steam, das ist mir persönlich egal. Ich spiele immer noch um der Spiele willen, was juckt mich da irgendeine Online-Kopierschutz-Plattform?


 
Umpf und das von einem Redakteur. Das tut weh.  Naja in gegebener Zeit, wenn der always on Kopierschutz sich durchgesetzt hat, dann werd ich mir ein anderes Hobby suchen. Hab gehört Bücher sollen toll sein ^^

Zum thema: Die Steamaktionen ziehen mir auch eher immer das Geld aus der Tasche als irgendwas anderes. Origin kommt mir eh nicht auf die Platte. Egal wie, wenn ich es umgehen kann, umgehe ich es. Der Start der Plattform hat mir das notwendige Vertrauen zerstört,

Das letzte Vollpreisspiel, das ich mir gekauft habe war Max Payne 3 und davor Mass Effect 3. Ersteres zocke ich immernoch, letzteres naja... man kennt es ja. Ansonsten kaufe ich nur noch Spiele im Budgetbereich, einfach aus dem Grund, das mir bei den meisten heute erscheinenden Spielen das Geld zu schade ist.


----------



## Cityboy (18. Juli 2012)

scherzeking schrieb:


> Richtig! Deswegen kann von "Kontern" keine Rede sein...


Soweit ich weiß, ist Dead Space 2 auf Steam garnicht zu bekommen... nur der erste Teil und der kostet in der Aktion meist nur 4.99 Euro


----------



## docsnyder08 (18. Juli 2012)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, ist Dead Space 2 auf Steam garnicht zu bekommen


 falsch...
und DS1 kostet bei Steam aktuell nur 2,49 € (Flashdeal)


----------



## DerBloP (18. Juli 2012)

...........42..............


----------



## Sylabeth (18. Juli 2012)

Steam ist viel viel vieeeeel unterhaltsamer  da wird Origin nie rankommen.


----------



## theNDY (18. Juli 2012)

EA sollte sich - vorallem hinsichtlich der online Plattform - so langsam mal selbst etwas einfallen lassen. Es ist sicher schwer gegen Steam auf dem Bereich zu konkurrieren, denn immerhin hat Valve den Ball für Social/Gaming/Shop Programme mehr oder weniger ins rollen gebracht. Hier sieht man mal wieder wie einfallslos EA im laufe der Jahre geworden ist ... vor langer Zeit noch ein Maßstab im Bereich Entwicklung und Individualität, mittlerweile nur ein Abklatsch mehr in der Gaming Branche...


----------



## Batze (18. Juli 2012)

Mir egal.
Da mir dieses blöde Origin nicht auf meinen Pc kommt, habe ich auch nicht BF 3 , also auch nicht EA Krempel. 
Sollten die noch so tolle Games rausbringen, Origin kommt mir nicht auf meine Kiste. Basta.
Und da EA eh in Zukunft auf f2p, also Zahle um weiter zu kommen setzen will, hat sich da eh alles erledigt. 
Gibt andere Games die man zocken kann. Man muss nicht mit der Welle (BF3  ) mitschwimmen.
Alternativen gibt es genug. TL 2


----------



## Sleipnir4 (19. Juli 2012)

Hat man nicht mal gross rausposaunt, dass es Rabattaktionen wie bei Steam auf Origin nie geben wird?

Demnach schon:
http://de.ign.com/news/14232/Origin-Steam-Angebote-setzen-geistiges-Eigentum-herab


----------



## Briareos (19. Juli 2012)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> PeterBathge schrieb:
> 
> 
> > P.S: Ob Origin oder Steam, das ist mir  persönlich egal. Ich spiele immer noch um der Spiele willen, was juckt  mich da irgendeine Online-Kopierschutz-Plattform?
> ...


Nun ja, jedem steht seine eigene Meinung zu und auch ein Redakteur darf eine private Meinung haben und äußern. Allerdings ist bei mir in den letzten Jahren mehr und mehr das Gefühl entstanden, das Spieleredakteure (bezieht sich nicht nur auf PCG) alles was mit dem Thema Kopierschutzmassnahmen zusammenhängt immer unkritischer hinterfragen, es als gegeben hinnehmen und im Prinzip kaum noch darauf eingehen.

BtW: Das Gerücht mit den Büchern kann ich bestätigen.^^


----------



## Dyson (19. Juli 2012)

Typische EA "Angebote".

Diese Spiele bekommt man bei diversen Onlinehändlern ebenfalls für solche Preise teilweise sogar billiger.

Anstatt mit solchen Scheinangeboten Freunde (Kunden) zu gewinnen, hätten sie ihr Drecksprogramm Origin lieber mal fertig entwickelt bevor man es jedem Aufzwingt.


----------



## Rookieone (19. Juli 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> EA sagte, es wird keine Rabattaktionen von 75% und mehr auf aktuelle Preise wie bei Steam geben. Aber ist irgendwie lustig, erst wird sich beschwert das die Spiele viel zu teuer im Vergleich zu Steam sind und wenn dann solche Rabatte kommen auch.


Die Rabatte bei Origin sind auch zumindest teilweise Augenwischerei. ME 3 ist 50% billiger, aber ausgehend von der unverbindlichen EA-Preisempfehlung von 54,99 €, also  27,49 €. Das Spiel bekommt man in der Regel woanders aber schon ganz normal für ca. 35 €, soweit ich das gerade gesehen haben.
Beliebter Verkaufstrick: erst die Preise künstlich erhöhen, dann mit entsprechendem Rabatt Kunden ködern und fast zum Normalpreis verkaufen.


----------



## Mylay (19. Juli 2012)

@Tyranidis 
Hast du die Wahl bei Origin die Sprache zu ändern ?


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (19. Juli 2012)

docsnyder08 schrieb:


> falsch...
> und DS1 kostet bei Steam aktuell nur 2,49 € (Flashdeal)


 
Er hat aber recht. Dead Space 2 ist in Deutschland über Steam nicht erhältlich, aber in anderen EU-Ländern. Ich hab's für die 7.50 € bekommen, dank eines Kumpels in Luxemburg.


----------



## MisterSmith (19. Juli 2012)

Rookieone schrieb:


> Die Rabatte bei Origin sind auch zumindest teilweise Augenwischerei. ME 3 ist 50% billiger, aber ausgehend von der unverbindlichen EA-Preisempfehlung von 54,99 €, also  27,49 €. Das Spiel bekommt man in der Regel woanders aber schon ganz normal für ca. 35 €, soweit ich das gerade gesehen haben.
> Beliebter Verkaufstrick: erst die Preise künstlich erhöhen, dann mit entsprechendem Rabatt Kunden ködern und fast zum Normalpreis verkaufen.


 Das bestreite ich überhaupt nicht.  Aber es ist trotzdem günstiger als bei manch anderen wie du es selbst bestätigt hast, auch wenn nicht besonders viel.

Zuvor wurde sich ja beschwert das die Spiele in Origin teurer sind. Und man kann sowieso nicht beides kritisieren, entweder EA schleudert ihre Spiele zu Dumpingpreisen heraus, dann wäre die Kritik an der Aussage zuvor berechtigt, dass sie es nicht wie Steam machen wollten und dennoch tun.

Oder aber die Spiele sind im Vergleich zu Steam immer noch zu teuer, dann würde das aber nicht gegen ihre Aussage sprechen.

Manchmal muss man sich entscheiden was man kritisieren will, weil sonst erweckt man den Eindruck das es andere Gründe sind, weshalb man gegen Origin wettert.


----------



## docsnyder08 (19. Juli 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Er hat aber recht. Dead Space 2 ist in Deutschland über Steam nicht erhältlich, aber in anderen EU-Ländern. Ich hab's für die 7.50 € bekommen, dank eines Kumpels in Luxemburg.


 Er hat eben nicht recht, da er geschrieben hat:


Cityboy schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, ist Dead Space 2 auf Steam  garnicht zu bekommen... nur der erste Teil und der kostet in der Aktion  meist nur 4.99 Euro


Vom deutschen Shop aus nicht, das stimmt natürlich. Aber gar nicht auf Steam erhältlich ist eben kurz gefasst: falsch. Du hast es ja selbst ^^


----------

